

Best startup advice of the month - rokhayakebe
https://twitter.com/KathySierra/statuses/930604039

======
BenS
This doesn't strike me as a common failure path for startups, hence not super
helpful advice. Being awesome is always a prerequisite. But, being first does
offer huge advantages. First movers often have a surprising amount of of
staying power and really raise the bar on subsequent offerings.

------
redorb
On these types of submissions I think the message is not aided by the site...
so.....

"Wish more startups focused on _what can we be AWESOME at_ rather than _what
can we be FIRST at_. "First-mover advantage" can be a trap"

 __doesn't this conflict with "Release early and often" mantra?

~~~
mhartl
_doesn't this conflict with "Release early and often" mantra?_

Not really. Releasing early doesn't necessarily mean releasing first.
Moreover, by exposing you to the demands of real customers, releasing early is
often the best way to make an awesome product.

